# Bios Batterie leer?



## Transmitter (25. Mai 2007)

Hi,

mein Laptop ist von ca. 1999 und lief bis 2006 problemlos.
Seit ein paar Monaten muss ich folgendes machen um ihn zu starten:

Einschalten
Tastatur wurde nicht gefunden
Ausschalten
Einschalten
Ins Bios wechseln
Bootreihenfolge ändern (HDD als erstes)
Save and exit
Er rebootet dann und läuft dann auch problemlos an.

Gestern wollte ich dei Bios Batterie wechseln. Leider hat das nicht funktioniert: Obwohl ich alle Schrauben draußen habe, lässt sich die Untere Abdeckung nicht von der oberen lösen. Evtl. ist unter der Tastatur noch eine Schraube. Wie bekomme ich die denn raus?
Ich finde nichts um die Tastatur zu lösen.
Bzw. liegt es denn überhaupt an der Batterie oder könnte das auch was anderes sein?

Bye, Transmitter


----------



## Radhad (25. Mai 2007)

Stimmt denn nur die Bootreihenfolge nicht oder verliert das BIOS alle Einstellungen? Eigentlich Dürfte die Batterie noch genug "Saft" haben, weil die auch im betrieb wieder geladen wird...


----------



## Transmitter (25. Mai 2007)

Nein, Uhrzeit stimmt auch nicht mehr.
Evtl. ist sie defekt?


----------



## Nils Hitze (25. Mai 2007)

Soll vorkommen sowas. 
Rumfummeln bis die Tastatur rausgeht und dann fluchen und zum Sekundenkleber
greifen, weil die Plastiknippel abgebrochen sind. 

Nein, eine direkte Anleitung WIE es funktioniert wirst du nicht finden,
da jedes Laptop anders aufgebaut ist. Welche Marke hast du denn?


----------



## Raubkopierer (25. Mai 2007)

jo. das ist beknackt bei Notebooks mit den "Nippeln". die brechen so leicht ab. eben immer schön vorsichtig ein und am besten Tasten an der oberen Kante abziehen. und mir ist aufgefallen, dass bei Cherry die Dinger etwas anders gearbeitet sind und sich besser entfernen lassen *mal wieder Produktwerung mach  *


----------



## PC Heini (26. Mai 2007)

Hab bis jetzt noch kein Laptop gesehen wo ne Extrabatterie fürs Bios hat. Wechsle mal den Accu vom Laptop. 8 jahre ist eigentlich schon ne lange Zeit für nen Accu.


----------

